# Installer osx Capitan sur un pc



## AppleSpirit (28 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de vous demander s'il est légal et autorisé d'installer osx Capitan sur mon PC tour fixe ?

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses et conseils.


----------



## city1 (28 Novembre 2015)

Légal : Non 

Mais possible via hackingtosh


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Novembre 2015)

J'imagine que si ce n'est pas légal, je n'ai pas le droit d'en parler sur ce site c'est ça ?


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2015)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> J'imagine que si ce n'est pas légal, je n'ai pas le droit d'en parler sur ce site c'est ça ?


Ben, tu es dans la bonne section, mais le problème c'est qu'ici, il y a très peu de membres étant sous une telle configuration. Il serait plus sage de t'inscrire dans des forums spécialisés, faciles à trouver avec Google et le mot magique hackintosh.

Pour information, il faut quand même que le matériel PC réponde à des critères précis, carte mère, carte graphique, pour que cela soit possible, et donc, non ce n'est pas possible avec n'importe quel PC de bureau ou portable.


----------



## kaos (11 Janvier 2016)

Je me greffe a la conversation afin de savoir si c'est l'installation d'OSX sur Pc qui est illégal ou le fait de ne pas avoir acheté OSX ?

Moi je suis sur Mac et tous mes OSX sont légaux, je souhaite installer OSX sur un Pc, puis je me faire aider sur le forum ?

En fait quand je tente de faire une clefs Bootable Unibeast sur mon MBP, celui ci me dis que mon OSX doit être en anglais 
Pour info, j'ai un HP comme celui ci (intel i5)









Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Je me greffe a la conversation afin de savoir si c'est l'installation d'OSX sur Pc qui est illégal ou le fait de ne pas avoir acheté OSX ?


C'est un téléchargement ailleurs que sur App Store qui est illégal, donc pas de problème pour ceux qui ont acheté un vrai Mac, puisque d'office une version d'OS X est installé. Par la suite et s'ils n'ont pas raté le train pour télécharger au moins une fois et pas forcément installé une nouvelle version, il n'y a pas d'illégalité.


kaos a dit:


> Moi je suis sur Mac et tous mes OSX sont légaux, je souhaite installer OSX sur un Pc, puis je me faire aider sur le forum ?


Ca ne pose aucun problème, encore faut-il que des membres férus de hackintosh passent par les forums.


kaos a dit:


> En fait quand je tente de faire une clefs Bootable Unibeast sur mon MBP, celui ci me dis que mon OSX doit être en anglais
> Pour info, j'ai un HP comme celui ci (intel i5)


Pour avoir de l'aide et que quelqu'un de spécialisé puisse te venir en aide, il va falloir détaillé le contenu, carte mère, carte graphique, processeur, etc, pour savoir si cela est possible.

Au vu de ta photo, j'ai un gros doute et je ne pense pas que cela soit possible. Le choix de la carte mère est le point le plus important.


----------



## kaos (11 Janvier 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réactivité *Locke*

Je vais me pencher la dessus plus sérieusement, mais comme je le disais, j'en suis encore a créer une clef USB bootable avec "unibeast"

*La ou je bloque*
01-Donc je met la clefs USB de 8Go sur mon mac, je lance *Unibeast* et il me dit que mon OSX doit être en anglais pour continuer ... bizarre.

Je me base sur les logiciels et guides de http://www.unibeast.com/

_Après , si mon Pc ne peut recevoir OSX c'est pas très très grave, j'avoue que c'est plus un élan didactique qu'autre chose _


----------



## polyzargone (14 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ca ne pose aucun problème, encore faut-il que des membres férus de hackintosh passent par les forums.



Bien le bonjour et meilleurs vœux .



Locke a dit:


> il va falloir détaillé le contenu, carte mère, carte graphique, processeur, etc, pour savoir si cela est possible.



+1.



kaos a dit:


> *La ou je bloque*
> 01-Donc je met la clefs USB de 8Go sur mon mac, je lance *Unibeast* et il me dit que mon OSX doit être en anglais pour continuer ... bizarre.



Si tu tiens absolument à utiliser UniBeast, il suffit de sélectionner "Anglais" dans les Préférences Système > Langues et régions. S'il n'est pas proposé, il suffit de cliquer sur "+" pour l'ajouter. N'oublie pas de le mettre en premier dans la liste et de quitter les préférences. Il te demandera si tu veux redémarrer mais tu n'es pas obligé de le faire, ça fonctionnera quand même et UniBeast acceptera de continuer .

Maintenant, si tu veux apprendre à faire ta propre clé et ne pas dépendre de ce genre de logiciel (et accessoirement ne pas avoir à changer la langue d'OS X), tu peux suivre ce tuto. C'est moins rapide mais c'est préférable pour commencer sur Hackintosh.

Parce qu'il ne faut pas se leurrer. Il va falloir apprendre pas mal de notions et ce n'est pas en utilisant des logiciels "tout en un" qui font tout le boulot que tu y arriveras .


----------



## kaos (14 Janvier 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Bien le bonjour et meilleurs vœux .
> 
> +1.
> 
> ...




Merci pour le tuto, tu vois je savais même  pas que c'était possible de faire comme ça.
Je vais me pencher la dessus 

Big up a toi !


----------

